
Style Is an Algorithm – Racked - gajju3588
https://www.racked.com/platform/amp/2018/4/17/17219166/fashion-style-algorithm-amazon-echo-look
======
elvinyung
Repost, previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16858805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16858805)

